# funai vcr what wrong?



## mrel (May 2, 2007)

Hello
Have a funai vcr model sv2000 wv20v6 dvd/vcr model.
The dvd section work alright,But the vcr section not working right .
Here the problem when push to play the the vcr play for 10 to 15 second and the vcr shut down.
Each time try to play vcr the vcr only run for 15secnd or less, than turn off.
i test the sensor light look alright.
So what could be wrong.
Thank for the help.
mrel


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

There are many things that could cause problems like this so there is no point in speculating. It requires considerable knowledge and experience to troubleshoot a VCR and without knowledge of safety precautions it could also be dangerous. Even if I could tell you exactly what the problem is (which I can't) the chances of your repairing this yourself would be very small.

The only real chance of getting this unit working is professional service. But hardly anybody does this anymore, at least where I live.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi mrel


The problem is the mode switch its configuration varies from model to model, its location is where the loading motor is usually on the bottom side of the VCR. Disassembling and cleaning the switch rectifies the problem you are having. Be aware that after servicing the mode switch it has to be perfectly timed with the loading motor or else the machine will never take the tape.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Also could be a mechanical problem. The tape mechanism may not being locked into play postion.

BG


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The mode switch was a common problem in some makes and models and mechanical problems were also quite common. Diagnosing these problems can be quite difficult, particularly without proper servicing aids. A particular diagnostic problem is that the issue may not be visible without disassembly in which case normal operation is not possible.

Be aware that obtaining parts for any VCR at this time is likely to be a challenge.


----------



## mrel (May 2, 2007)

So three people say it the mode switch even though Vcr play for 15 second before the vcr shut down.
I would try finding that switch look what wrong with switch.
mrel


----------

